# Looking to buy an HTS under INR 90k



## vybhav1908 (May 4, 2016)

Hello Geeks

I live in Pune, India, looking for a Home Theater System (AV receiver and speakers) between Rs. 60k to 90k and below are a few things I would want out of it:

Must haves:
•	Best sound for music I could get in this budget
•	Dolby atmos support (so that I could use the AV receiver for a long time)
•	Nice subwoofer and good front speakers (can invest on better rears later, for now avg rears are ok)

Good to have:
•	AV receiver with Network capabilities and DLNA support
•	Wifi
•	Two sub-outs

Can easily compromise on:
•	I don't mind if 4k pass through isn't available
•	It is okay if the setup/interface is complicated

Cannot have:
•	Floor standing speakers :frown:. I am looking for bookshelf kind of front speakers for my Living room, it can be long but not much wide. However, I am ready to compromise if something not in this dimension and in my budget is available

My room:
•	As with any common man I would be setting it in my 16'5x11'5 feet Living room with TV mounted over the 16'5 feet wall (length) side making the viewing distance roughly around 10.5 feet, the rears would be spreading far across which I will have to somehow manage by calibrating it well 
•	I have a 49" LED TV which I hope should be decent for the above viewing distance

My Music preferences:
•	Progressive rock, progressive metal, hard rock, ambient (Pink Floyd, Tool, Metallica), sometimes pop
•	Love to listen to speakers creating a good sound stage with good attack

My Movie preferences:
•	Anything from action, adventure, thriller, horror, animated. I am looking for a decent 'center' speaker but can compromise if it going out of budget and buy a better one later.

Considering my research I had finalized Denon AVR-X1200W 7.2 to be the big guy at home but yet unsure of its availability and the matching speakers to go for. Any other amp suggestions are welcome too. I am also open for a 5.1/7.1 speaker package if recommended.

I currently own a Sony Home Theater HT-DDW5500 which I realized sounds terrible to my ears quite soon after buying, I would be selling it off.

If you are too from Pune please also advise a good dealer here, I have only been to AV Excellence before.
Looking for a kind support.

Regards
Vaibhav


----------



## vybhav1908 (May 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

when you say 90K is that US finds? if so that a great budget with many options.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I suspect he is talking Rupies ($1:67 Rupies)

So about $1300.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, if so that changes things. Now we just need to know what brands are available to him particularly speakers. Does SVS have a presence there?


----------

